# KAMES



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Kame's is going out of business.
Everything in the store is 30% off.
That's hard to figure.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

REEL GRIP said:


> Kame's is going out of business.
> Everything in the store is 30% off.
> That's hard to figure.


That's too bad, been going there for years


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Unreal. We continue to lose both small, independent and big box retailers. Though from the Y-town area, we'd often drive to Kame's for a look-see and possibly a purchase.


----------



## seazar (Sep 20, 2014)

stormfront said:


> Unreal. We continue to lose both small, independent and big box retailers. Though from the Y-town area, we'd often drive to Kame's for a look-see and possibly a purchase.


----------



## seazar (Sep 20, 2014)

Must have pissed off more people than just me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

stormfront said:


> Unreal. We continue to lose both small, independent and big box retailers. Though from the Y-town area, we'd often drive to Kame's for a look-see and possibly a purchase.


too much Amazon.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Support your local baitshop before it's next to be gone, ordering online is killing all our favorite shops, not really saving any money

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There's used to be a local place called Sportsman's Den in Austintown. Very knowledgeable people there. If I remember correctly the owners were ready to retire, and tried to sell the place to someone who would continue to run it as a hunting & fishing store. Couldn't find a buyer, so they sold out the merchandise and put the building up for sale. It's a carpet store now.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

SAD


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

kit carson said:


> Support your local baitshop before it's next to be gone, ordering online is killing all our favorite shops, not really saving any money
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Hate to say it but your fighting a no win battle


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Wow. That's too bad. Always had positive experiences at Kames. Bought several hand guns from them.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> There's used to be a local place called Sportsman's Den in Austintown. Very knowledgeable people there. If I remember correctly the owners were ready to retire, and tried to sell the place to someone who would continue to run it as a hunting & fishing store. Couldn't find a buyer, so they sold out the merchandise and put the building up for sale. It's a carpet store now.


They also had a store in New Castle. I often went to the store on Four Mile Run Rd. Also the Gun Shack in Columbiana. Even Consolidated had a phenomenal fishing department. They were an independent retailer with three or four stores in the area. Sadly, all we have left in the area is Fins, Miller's and (ugh) Dick's with a lousy selection.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I would drive down there before all of the bigger outdoors stores were around. I quit going right around the time they started the motorcross thing. Speaking of Y-town area... is Slugmasters still around?


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Uglystix said:


> I would drive down there before all of the bigger outdoors stores were around. I quit going right around the time they started the motorcross thing. Speaking of Y-town area... is Slugmasters still around?


They were a couple of years ago but the ownership had changed. I've not been over that way since I retired so I've no idea about today.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta use up my gift cards then. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

L


Lewzer said:


> Gotta use up my gift cards then. Thanks for the heads up.[/Q
> Looks like they are out of business according to what I can find online.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I got an e-mail from Kames, says they are closing Nov.30th


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> I would drive down there before all of the bigger outdoors stores were around. I quit going right around the time they started the motorcross thing. Speaking of Y-town area... is Slugmasters still around?


SLUGMASTERS is gone. John


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

The doors are closing November 30th officially but stuff is going fast at %30 off. I was up there for a while Saturday helping out and the place was a zoo as the word spread. Gun safes were flying out the door. Its a sad deal. My family has many connections to that store but beyond that, the store has been so supportive of the local outdoor community. I am a trustee for the local NWTF club and we always try to push the attendees of our annual fundraiser/banquet to spend their money at local businesses because Amazon isn't donating to fundraisers and supporting local clubs. People are just too lazy to leave the house if they don't have to. Hate to see it go.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

meisty66 said:


> The doors are closing November 30th officially but stuff is going fast at %30 off. I was up there for a while Saturday helping out and the place was a zoo as the word spread. Gun safes were flying out the door. Its a sad deal. My family has many connections to that store but beyond that, the store has been so supportive of the local outdoor community. I am a trustee for the local NWTF club and we always try to push the attendees of our annual fundraiser/banquet to spend their money at local businesses because Amazon isn't donating to fundraisers and supporting local clubs. People are just too lazy to leave the house if they don't have to. Hate to see it go.


I'm surprised they didn't sell the place, instead of closing.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

The building is sold. I think its going to be some kind of workout gym facility.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Like I said earlier everyone needs to help out our local baitshop, Amazon is making millions of dollars everyday our local shops are trying there best to keep the doors open for us. Everyone needs to make a effort to help them stay open, hard to buy live bait from amazon!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess I will go there today, and pay my last respects.
Is Doug still runnin the place?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I know Doug is involved in his families seasonal business. Our daughters were friends in high school and he lives a stones throw from me. Great guy and I’m sure he will survive the closing.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

A little off topic with my apologies.....

I've little use for Amazon or Jeff Bezos. I would really like to ask him sometime how much wealth is enough? Does it bother him to put so many out of work while he pays so little to his blue collar people? Guess I'm old school. When it comes to hunting, fishing and camping stuff, I'll spend very little even at Walmart.

I bought twice from Amazon. First was a Dietz Hurrican Lantern that was complete junk and went back. The second was a Case Mini Trapper that would hardly open. I had planned to sent it back also but after liberal doses of WD40 and a lot of opening and closing, it loosened up. I'll not spend another penny with them.

I'm always looking for another rod but the shops close up before I can find what I'm looking for. The last was The Rodmakers Shop.

Does Mark's, north of Ravenna, carry much in the way of rods and reels? Can anyone suggest a shop in NE Ohio that does? I don't mind paying a little bit more.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Marks is the shop, great guy and a great shop 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

kit carson said:


> Marks is the shop, great guy and a great shop
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Does he carry rods and reels? I'm also looking for Bobby Garland baits also.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes he does very well stocked baitshop 330-296-3474. Give him a call

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks, KC. I'll stop in the next trip over that way to see our daughter.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

marks is great and so is Fishermans central. both may be able to order what you are looking for if they dont have it in stock.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not sure you guys understand how amazon works? 50% of items sold on Amazon are from small businesses, that may or may not have a brick and mortar building. They essentially pay amazon a fee to sell on their website and use the warehouses for their own products. Kames very easily could have sold everything in their store (except guns) on amazon and not even had to touch the products. Is the profit the same on a hunting jacket they sell off their rack compared to one that they sell on amazon, No. But they are also able to sell to millions more people than the North Canton area..... With all that being said I hate to see Kames close


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Amazon can't tell you what's happening on your area lakes, a good baitshop is like a man's candy store

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

More local shops could take advantage of amazon but a lot are not internet savy. They still use cash, no credit card, and didnt grow up with the internet and its too late in the game for them to change their ways. Great people but for a business to thrive it has to be adaptable.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Kames used to be a fantastic store then they got into the motocross stuff and the fishing department went down hill very little selection i drive to ashland from canton to fin feather and fur they have great stuff alot more than their satellite store here in canton


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> I guess I will go there today, and pay my last respects.
> Is Doug still runnin the place?


I believe so.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It's very hard for a family owned business to compete against big business. When the owners retire or have health issues, you can't just sell it. There is so much involved, if you sell firearms,that can be a huge problem. Doug is a good guy, I've known him and Steve,for a long time. The same thing happened with Dave's Sports Barn. I sold the wooden Indian. This came from the same guy that made the one on Cheers. He carved them and his wife and daughter painted them, he said it wasn't his decision on how they would paint them.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

JamesF said:


> I believe so.


I was just down there,wished Doug a good farewell,along with many others.
Fishing gear is picked over real hard,guns and ammo are cleaned out.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

lets hope the new owner of tall tales [email protected] at the end of rt62 does good I,ve been in there alot this summer well stocked bait shop.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Does tall.tales have any ice fishing gear and is he going to be open all year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Howz the ice gear at Fisherman's Central in Manchester? They've never carried much, but since they're right down the road thought I'd stop by if they have any.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> I guess I will go there today, and pay my last respects.
> Is Doug still runnin the place?


Yes he is still one of the managers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Just left there. Pretty much picked over. The owner Steve, has decided to retire. I wished them well. Not sure when the decision was made, but, it may have been sudden, or planned over time. Might save some money if I have to drive farther!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

That's sad. Kame's has been around forever. Best wishes to Steve and crew.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

Tall tales Facebook post says they are closed for the season due to the change in the weather. I look forward to when they open back up in the spring. Mike and the crew are great. Very knowledgeable about the lakes in the area as well as the big pond up north.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hail, Amazon isn't that easy. To make it on Amazon you have to be willing to work with very low margins. Many people who sell as individuals can not survive on amazon because they can't negotiate a price with the manufacturers that allows them to be viable. It's truly a Catch 22. Large scale businesses such as walmart, and Amazon are only able to stack up millions and millions of dollars by low balling manufacturer pricing and lowballing worker wages. Eventually workers who are not able to make a livable wage have to leave (no job security anyways) and manufactures have to reduce costs (either by lowering worker wages or buildings and inferior product). It really is a vicious cycle built on corporate greed and consumer laziness. Smaller businesses that have personal relationship with employees and put a greater emphasis on building a lasting product are the ones that suffer. Shop Local! support your community. These are the people who in turn support your kids sports teams, your local fishing leagues, and the community in general.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

And to piggyback off of what johnboy said, most small businesses are not equipped to nor staffed to join the online game. Kames tried it, it wasn't enough. This is a family-owned business that hung its hat on the loyalty of customers who have valued the experience and advice from some of the managers, specifically those that have been there for over 30 years. It's a shame that those ideals have become old-fashioned and have taken a back seat to convenience. It's hard for a business like that to effectively evolve into an online retail business. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Again it takes all of us sportsmen and women to help make sure we patronize our local businesses, sure it might cost a couple bucks more but a relationship you build over the years is well worth it, try having a good conversation with your computer screen!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Was at kames yesterday alot of items marked up about 20% so in the end you were only saving 10% . So like always still overpriced even at 30 off unless you looked for regularly priced items


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

stormfront said:


> Does he carry rods and reels? I'm also looking for Bobby Garland baits also.


Go to fisherman's Central


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Fishermans Central. That is a good place, with a large assortment. Geared towards bass fishing for the most part, but may start to be a multi species place. A little out of the way for me, but not that far. Cabelas and Bass Pro aren't worth the time and money, even online, for me. I don't like playing games with my purchase. Went up for the trade in and what I was wanting was not on the shelf. I asked, and was told, if it isn't on the shelf we're out. Then my brother told me that the guy went back and gave the same reel to someone!! Well sometimes it pays to complain . This is common practice, the same as going out of business and most sales. Raising the price a little at a time, and sales take place. Financial service companies are hired to make the most money during closing and sales for some. My Uncle hired a company out of Chicago, when he retired from his machine shop. He did far better than he thought. No one was interested in buying the shop,and ended up selling off the machinery, through the company.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

As Steve Kame and my friends and I were all growing up, Mr. Kame repaired small engines and sold mini bikes out of his small store there on Cleveland Ave.
Steve Kame as a boy got into dirt bike racing, which eventually was a basis for that business side of their store. You might also remember back when Kame's ventured into selling pop-up campers as a way of expanding their business. 
I've bought a ton of camping and fishing equipment from Kame's.
There's a group of good folks who work there and are losing their jobs... sad.
I also need to stop in and say good-bye to them.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

One of the best after Christmas sales 15-20 years ago. Would have to get there early to line up for the best deals. Would gear up for most of the next year's outings - dropping more than expected each year.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

Its always sad to see a local place go, but that is the age we live in. Low prices, fast shipping, more variety. if you buy a rod from Amazon and use it, don't like it, you simply send it back and try another one. Most of these shops, if not all, would tell you tough luck, its yours. 

I don't know about most of you, but i have to work for my money, and if i can save $10 online, multiple times a month....it covers some of my other bills. i cant blame the people for shopping online these days. I especially don't mind when i walk into a Cabela store and see their prices, I run right to AMAZON and save big $$$.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I own and operate a small business and I am a vendor at Amazon as well as a slew of other name brand online retailers.

So I speak from experience when I say that the margins are incredibly small. This is due to many factors ranging from fees, shipping, but most of all competition.

The online retail world is cut throat, more so than any brick an mortar establishment. It takes a hefty investment for someone to set up shop next to yours in the real world, but online, all it takes is a smart phone and an eBay or Amazon sellers account.

If you are going to successfully sell online, you either need such a unique product that you can name your own price due to a lack of competition, or if you are going to compete with the masses (there are a lot of fishing tackle sellers online) you had better source your products for next to nothing and be prepared to make about that much.

Without getting into an economics debate, I will stress one thing...it is not the retailer creating this perceived problem, it is the lazy consumer.

People are cheap. That is not an insult, that is a fact. Me included. If we are not willing to pay for the service, then do not complain when we lose said service. While I do try to patronize our local vendors, or at least promote them when I can, I am also guilty of trying to save time and money. It is a struggle.

Both of my precious Diawa Accu-Depths came from Kames.

Kames is, and will always be, my earliest memory of a sporting goods store. My uncle took me to the smaller original shop on the corner some time in the 70's. He was buying rubber worms and gave me one. It was the early beginnings of an expensive habit lol!

I had the pleasure of doing some custom work for the Kame family about 10 years ago. Very nice folks.

I will miss Kames.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Pipe Rack in Akron has some fishing supplies and live bait. Shiners, minnows, crawlers, dug, maggots, wax, red. A real good selection. Be getting some ice fishing gear in soon. I've been told


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Where is pipe rack located and any chance do you know if he is going to have winter hours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Pipe Rack is on corner of Manchester Rd and Wilbeth. It's open year round. It's two buildings. One building is fishing and cigar/cigarette products. Other building is higher end cigars and pipes/tobacco and smoking lounge. The buildings are right next to each other.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow! all these years and never heard of this shop/ tell us more.


----------



## Raider1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Since they sell many items along with fishing, not all the employees are extremely knowledgeable in fishing. Except for Chris. Any specific fishing questions, ask for him


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Specwar said:


> I know Doug is involved in his families seasonal business. Our daughters were friends in high school and he lives a stones throw from me. Great guy and I’m sure he will survive the closing.


Doug is a really good guy and I'm sure he will do well!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> lets hope the new owner of tall tales [email protected] at the end of rt62 does good I,ve been in there alot this summer well stocked bait shop.


Thanks!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

kit carson said:


> Does tall.tales have any ice fishing gear and is he going to be open all year
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Hey Kit, 

Sorry we have been winterizing the shop and getting organized for our new orders that arrive in February and haven't been on OGF as much. We do carry every color of Jigging Rap in 5 and 7 and we also carry every color of VibeE in 3/16 and 1/4 but we do not really stock many of the specific rods/augers/shanties. We have tried in the past and the investment really didn't pay off. With some of the local small businesses not stocking ice, we are considering adding it in the future. 

We are closed for the season, but as always, if someone needs to stock up, they can reach out here and I can meet you at the shop. We do keep live bait in our live bait vending machine outside stocked all year (including minnows). We will actually be open the 30th and the 1st as our custom order of Gold Big O's just came in. 

Our tentative plan is to open on the weekends in February as the new lures for 2020 will arrive then.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

hailtothethief said:


> More local shops could take advantage of amazon but a lot are not internet savy. They still use cash, no credit card, and didnt grow up with the internet and its too late in the game for them to change their ways. Great people but for a business to thrive it has to be adaptable.


Hi Hail, 

I wanted to respond to your statement as I feel you are correct. I am fortunate that I am tech savvy and we now offer .com purchases for the first time in 30 years and we have been highly adaptable (changing our inventory to focus on Lake Erie fishing despite being an hour from the lake). I talk about this all of the time. Part of the problem is also that the business is definitely "Dated." When we travel to the fishing shows, I am the youngest owner by more than 30 years of the "Average" owners of the smaller shops (they are typically in their late 60s or early 70s). 

Here is some insight on why you don't see a ton of fishing tackle on Amazon (outside of the higher ticket items).

Amazon requires the following when you want to list one item (this means one color of one item, cannot be various colors/sizes):

-You must send 24 of this item (this means if you are sending higher ticket items like reels you are looking at a massive investment into only one item)
-If you consider you would like to sell packs of hooks for example, and you want Amazon to hand it (to be prime eligible), you must add an additional 3.00 fee for the smallest of items that you could possibly offer. This means your packs of hooks are costing you more in handling than the actual retail, not making it realistic. 

That being said, when you have higher end custom colors, it is something that is feasible, but would require more capital. Hopefully that gives a bit of insight in that!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Appreciate the info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

Kames was the first shop to sponsor my racing hobby, many, many good memories in there talking dirt bikes and I've made ALOT of good friendships from that place. I stopped in and grabbed a couple lures last week, got a good deal on a larger Rapala, I'll be chucking for toothy critters.

Their last day is the 30th if anyone is wondering.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Certainly sad......now posted as 40% off!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Tall Tales said:


> You must send 24 of this item (this means if you are sending higher ticket items like reels you are looking at a massive investment into only one item)


It actually gets worse than that. To qualify for Prime, the items must be in "suffocation warning" bags with breather holes, they must be bar coded with a specially designed stickers, you must pay to ship them to 4 or 5 different Amazon distribution centers, and worst of all, if the items do not completely sell out within a pre-determined amount of time, then you must pay to have Amazon ship them back to you (again from each of the 4 or 5 dist. centers). If you fail to have them return shipped at your expense, Amazon will keep the items and liquidate them to your competitors.

Having said all of that, we chose not to participate in Prime. Instead offer an option where we roll the shipping into the cost of the product and then offer it as "Free Shipping" which is the most common practice on eBay and non-Prime Amazon vendors.

Pro-tip to the consumer...do not fall for "Free Shipping" on eBay or Amazon. As you see from my statement above, the shipping is often rolled into the price. So if you are ordering multiple items, the ability for combined shipping is lost when the cost is rolled into the price. Once again, the lazy consumer see's "Free Shipping" and jumps on it, even though we have the same item listed on the same site without the shipping rolled in for a lesser price, but only a fraction of the takers! Even though you could potentially save on a single purchase and certainly would if you purchased multiples.

Sorry for getting to far away from fishing and into weeds of online retailing. But this is why retailers have a hard time making the segue from brick and mortar to online sales. It is a whole different fish. (see, I made it relevant to the forum!)


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

We have a lazy society, people think it's so convenient to sit at home and order everything online, and in the end most products are inferior junk, heck go into walmart there people working there shopping for groceries for the last consumer, really i don't get it!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I meant lazy consumer, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

kit carson said:


> I meant lazy consumer, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think you had it right the first time lol!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

louisvillefisherman said:


> It actually gets worse than that. To qualify for Prime, the items must be in "suffocation warning" bags with breather holes, they must be bar coded with a specially designed stickers, you must pay to ship them to 4 or 5 different Amazon distribution centers, and worst of all, if the items do not completely sell out within a pre-determined amount of time, then you must pay to have Amazon ship them back to you (again from each of the 4 or 5 dist. centers). If you fail to have them return shipped at your expense, Amazon will keep the items and liquidate them to your competitors.
> 
> Having said all of that, we chose not to participate in Prime. Instead offer an option where we roll the shipping into the cost of the product and then offer it as "Free Shipping" which is the most common practice on eBay and non-Prime Amazon vendors.
> 
> ...


Oh yes sir, for sure. I just didn't want to type all of that! But you are right the margins are so thin and the risks outweigh the margin too often for us!


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

bigragu said:


> Certainly sad......now posted as 40% off!!


Not much left


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sure some of you guys remember Mike Jett that worked at Kames for years.
He worked his way thru college work'in there. Got a fancy marketing job with
Dicks Sporting Goods. Moved to Pittsburgh where they are Headquartered.
I usually see him at the Bassmaster Classic Fishing Expos. Dick's is the main
sponsor and they pretty much set up a store there. He heads all that up.
Do'in very well.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Investigator Bass said:


> Kames was the first shop to sponsor my racing hobby, many, many good memories in there talking dirt bikes and I've made ALOT of good friendships from that place. I stopped in and grabbed a couple lures last week, got a good deal on a larger Rapala, I'll be chucking for toothy critters.
> Their last day is the 30th if anyone is wondering.


My son won their 250C Class one year but it's been more than 20 yrs ago now. They sure treated their 'better riders' well. He still has lots of trophies and most of his gear(minus the Honda!) Mostly only lots of good memories now since his "lower leg/compound fracture"!!-$$$$


----------

